# Spalted Maple Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well just got home from a road trip. To my surprise the lady that this vase was made for which is a Christmas present to her new DIL came by tonight to pick it up. I asked her if I had time to take a couple of pictures of it. She said yes. The vase is spalted maple. It is 9 1/2" tall and 6" wide at the widest. It is finished with 7 coats of wipe on poly and buffed. So off it goes to a new home.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking vase Bernie. I'm sure the lady was well pleased with it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is one fine looking vase, good job!!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow that's really nice looking..I like it lots..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

[email protected], Bernie... VERY nice!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a real soft spot for spalted maple. That's a masterpiece Bernie!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When I got to "It is finished with 7 coats of wipe on poly", I thought to myself "Bernie is losing it, how could SEVEN coats be justified", then I enlarged the photos and the answer was obvious Bernie, it's magnificent.
Did you sand between every coat and if so with what grade paper and how long did you leave between coats? I have an unopened 1qt. can of Miniwax wipe on poly and I would love to achieve your type of result.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Top shelf Bernie! The spalting in that piece is magnificent!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent Bernie, that's a fine job!
Wipe on poly is thinner so requires more coats but it gives a great shine.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

B-E-A-utiful! Wow. Seeing results like this really makes me want to take a try at turning. I have a lathe but haven't tried it...I've been concentrating more on furniture (next project: a corner unit for a bathroom and then another dresser). 

It's too bad you had to give it away! I built a pair of speaker stands for a neighbor and a pair of bookcases for that same neighbor's 7-year old son. It's a good thing they only live two doors down so they still give me visitation rights to my projects.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all for your kind comments. I just got called by the lady a 1/2 hr ago and she wants 2 more. I told her they may not make it before Christmas. She said if they are as beautiful as this one she will tell them she had to special order their gift and it will be there shortly after Christmas. I guess three of them at $130 apiece isn't to bad. 

Deb see what you could be doing if you got that lathe and quit messing around.:lol::dance3::dirol:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> When I got to "It is finished with 7 coats of wipe on poly", I thought to myself "Bernie is losing it, how could SEVEN coats be justified", then I enlarged the photos and the answer was obvious Bernie, it's magnificent.
> Did you sand between every coat and if so with what grade paper and how long did you leave between coats? I have an unopened 1qt. can of Miniwax wipe on poly and I would love to achieve your type of result.



Harry the first 3 or 4 coats I give it a light sanding with 320 grit. The 5th coat I sand with 400 grit lightly. The 6th coat I use synthetic wool in 0000 area. Wipe down well and put he last coat on. I allow it to dry oh maybe 3 to 4 hours between coats depending on how much hot or cold it is in the shop. In the summer when it is fairly warm it might be 2 hrs or slightly longer. I generally start at 6 am in the morning with the first coat and put a coat on every 3 hours with the 6th coat put on at 9 pm. I let it sit overnight and then use the 0000 synthetic on it, wipe down and put on the final coat. I let dry for 2 to 3 days then put on Renaissance Wax and buff. Like the wax because it won't leave fingerprints. Oh and wipe on poly is pretty thin so it takes a few coats to get the shine and build. Hope that helps Harry.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie I am still trying to master all the other tools in my shop. Not even close on one yet. But I do see a lathe somewhere in my future. That vase is pretty convincing! Congrats on your order. I am not at all surprised. 130.00? Geez... almost giving them away.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that info. Bernie I have saved it for future use.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Harry. 

Deb I will be waiting.


----------



## bestmcm1211 (Mar 27, 2012)

nice post


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

You're a wizard Bernie!!! Excellent talent and craftmanship. I'm suddenly feeling inadequate.:blink:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Mark I think your turnings are well done.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful vase Bernie!! Hey, I tried your sanding method on the body and top of the birdhouses. I got a lot better finish that way. I'll post pics next week.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Bernie, that is fantastic. Is the poly water based? Must be to dry that quickly.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dennis and Steve. 

Steve this one is regular Wipe On Poly. I have just started using water based poly and lacquer. 

Dennis can't wait to see them. I now have the sanding routine down pretty good. Works like a champ and has did wonders to the pieces.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not to shabby says I, not to shabby at all!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill.


----------

